# Celestra VA Series VA275 up for grab



## apnn (Jan 27, 2009)

Selling my celestra VA275, i have 4 units to sell. They are in asolute working condition. Selling them only because im selling off my ride and won't be getting another ride that soon. Do note that im located in ASIA (Singapore)

CELESTRA VA275 HANDCRAFTED ITALIAN CLASS A AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 170494115955 end time Jun-11-10 13:58:01 PDT)


----------



## apnn (Jan 27, 2009)

Any reasonable offer will be consider.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice amps, good thing you have feedback on Ebay .


----------



## apnn (Jan 27, 2009)

relisted, 

CELESTRA VA275 HANDCRAFTED ITALIAN CLASS A AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 170504357738 end time Jul-03-10 12:30:12 PDT)


----------

